# Smart Repair (Derby/Notts area)



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

As some of you may have seen someone hit my car in a car park and then drive off leaving me to fix it up. 

From initially wanting to have a go myself I have now changed my mind and would rather seek a price from a recommendation off you guys. 

If anyone could point me in the direction of someone they have had good work off or know is good that would be great.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

As I mentioned in the other thread, I was very happy with the repairer I used.

See:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336621&highlight=Smart+repair+staffordian

and:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254605

If you don't get any closer recommendations, Stoke isn't too far away and whilst I doubt he'd want to travel 50 odd miles, it might be worth you coming this way if a mutually convenient location could be agreed. Don't think he has premises, so not sure how it would work though.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

staffordian said:


> As I mentioned in the other thread, I was very happy with the repairer I used.
> 
> See:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I shall get in contact and see what I can arrange. Repairs look spot on and prices very reasonable.


----------

